# I think we have made a little progress :)



## 4mb3r (Nov 20, 2011)

When I first got him he would bite HARD. I havnt messed with him a whole lot latley(was letting him settle in and then christmas and whatnot), But today I hot him out in a towel. He hissed and bit the towel as he always does. For awhile I just sat there and gently pet him. Rubbing his cheeks and whatnot and I think he realized he REALLY liked it . I slowly took the towel off of him where he was just standing on it. Continued to pet him. He eventually jumped and tried to run away EXCEPT this time(instead of biting the crap out of me) he would let me scoop him up into my hands without 2 much of a fuss and let me pet him some more. Hes VERY iffy about stepping up onto fingers(kinda like he dosnt know how?) But eventually I got him up on my finger and he still let me pet him and he'd close his eyes and put his head down for more scratches . He really coming out to be a sweet boy! He just needs some pushing lol. 

Question....
When I do get him out his wind feathers always end up scruffed and fall out easier then it seemed to my last cockatiels? When I first got him, one of his blood feathers broke down at the root and I had to pluck it out with tweezers. It just seems his wing feathers are more delicate or something. Is that possible or am I just being paranoid? lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If he's molting right now that could be why they fall out so easy although I think that also depends on the bird. I have some who seem to never lose wing feathers and then I have one boy who can't seem to grow any to save his life, which also means his tail looks like absolute crap all the time. But this is great progress!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great progress! He really is cute.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! He is so handsome!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, cute pictures! You are definitely making progress! Try getting him used to your hands while in cage, so you don't have to use the towel to take him out.. good luck!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great job,you are making wonderful progress,looks like he's adjusting very well.


----------



## MattiesMommy (Dec 8, 2011)

yeah i know what you mean, i think if they never learned the whole stepping up thing for some tiels its just difficult to grasp. My new baby, Quirbie, doesn't like stepping onto my hand at all, but getting him to let you pet him from biting is HUGE progress  have fun!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

wonderful!


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

yay!  sounds like great progress! i hope one day my boy will do that!



roxy culver said:


> I have one boy who can't seem to grow any to save his life, which also means his tail looks like absolute crap all the time. !


this sounds like my boy!


----------

